# Adaptar Wharfedale para subwoofer



## Audiofilo (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Tengo una caja Wharfedale Modus Sub Bass y quiero usarlo para completar mi home theater. Mi equipo tiene salida para Subwoofer activo, por tanto pienso construir un amplificador para amplificar la señal antes de conectarlo al Wharfedale.
Adjunto un diagrama, ahi se ve que internamente la caja esta dividida y tiene 2 parlantes conectados cara a cara (no conocia esta configuracion) y un respiradero interno.
En los terminales hay 2 entradas (L y R) y sus 2 salidas.
Mi duda es si debo conectar mi señal mono a un solo canal, o debo conectarla a los 2 canales.
Ya conecte la caja a una salida estereo y verifique que no da lo mismo intercambiar el color (rojo con negro),el sonido grave se pierde.
Adjunto fotos y diagrama.
Este es el link del amplificador que quiero construir:

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp100w_mono.php

Favor agradecere cualquier comentario.
Gracias


----------

